# Missing Marshall



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

oh thats so sad. I'm so sorry. he was a handsome guy. rest well Marshall.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Condolences to Marshall's folks. So sad to see a dog taken down in his prime. Must have been a terrible shock. He was such a handsome boy. The picture of him running through the snow is wonderful.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Very Very sad.... Please let the family know there in our thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh God--how sad. It's one thing to have to let a furrkid go once he's in his later years--but 4?? You must be devastated!

Our sincerest condolences to you all--and a round of puppy hugs from our family to yours!

Rest in Peace Marshall.

SJ


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss. No matter how long we have with them it's never long enough. Play hard at the Bridge, Marshall!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm so SO sorry to hear about Marshall, I am even tearing up at your story. Poor guy to have to go through that, I just don't understand why so many young goldens get sick or die suddenly. Our thoughts are with your family.. I know all too well that there is really nothing to ease the pain and all we can do is remember the wonderful happy times we've all had with our pups.

Take Care,
Tim


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

With great sadness is right. geez, what a terrible loss, I am so sorry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that Marshall had to die so young to such a terrible desease. He is a beautiful dog and I love the pictures of him, especially seeing him run in the snow with such happiness in his face. Please accept my condolences to you and Marshalls family. Rest in peace sweet boy. Run free at the bridge until you can be with your family again.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh gosh! He was such a beautiful boy. So not fair! Sending word up to my Jake to show him where they keep the bounciest tennis balls.
My condolences to the family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a crushing loss, my thoughts and prayers to his family and to you. I am so very sorry. 

Godspeed good boy.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

please also send my condolences to the family, he is always going to be beautiful in heaven....


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

This is scary. Walter, one of my seniors has been diagnosed with vestibular disease. He had many of the same symptoms except rather than strabismus he had nystagmus. It is awful to watch. He has a chronic ear condition so we are *hoping* that is the cause. If he doesn't show improvement in the next 1-2 weeks my vet said it's likely a brain tumor. What you are saying happened to Marshall sounds eerily like what is going on with Walter. Thank you for posting all the details - it helps as I have never had a dog experience this.

I am so sorry for your friend and for sweet Marshall. I hope he is now at the bridge playing hard with his beautiful held held straight and high!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh....I'm so sorry. What a beautiful boy.

Godspeed Marshall.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh.That is just so sad. I'm so sorry for everyone that loved him.:no:


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Marshall, he was so gorgeous and so young!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of Marshall's passing...God Speed Big Guy!
Send loving thoughts & lighting a Candle for him, from the AZ Crew...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a heart wrenching story.....the family must be devastated.
Too fast and too early for that beautiful boy to go to the bridge....sending warm hugs to all and hoping they know they did the very best for him from beginning to end....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks to all.....your kind words have meant alot to me and I know they will to Marshalls family....Being Liberty's littermate - his mortality has just made me face hers...I cant imagine loosing either of my girls...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers to Marshall's family. What a tragic loss...he was a beautiful boy. Hugs to you and Liberty too during this difficult time.

God speed sweet angel Marshall..............


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. I can't believe that Marshall was so young, very very sad. My thoughts are with you and your family & friends. He was such a beautiful boy and your description of him was beautiful. RIP, beautiful boy.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm very sorry Mary. He was beautiful.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear about Marshall . He was much too young! From your description it almost sounds as if he passed away from the same thing that my first golden passed from. Check out this info on Myasthenia Gravis (with Megaesophgus) Myasthenia Gravis

She had some of the symptoms (retching, hind end weakness) for awhile but they would come and go. It wasn't until I took her to Tuft's Vet Hospital, on a Friday evening, that they took an x-ray of her throat area and they found the mega-esophagus. They were pretty sure that she was suffering from Myasthenias Gravis and they wouldn't let me bring her home (she was showing symptoms of hind end weakness) because they said that once the symptoms present themselves to that degree, they go downhill quickly. They did further tests and found a tumor on her Thymus gland which *causes* Myasthenia Gravis with Megaesophagus. She had increased weakness when I went to visit her on Saturday and by Sunday she could no longer walk. They removed her tumor on Monday, hoping that once the tumor was gone that maybe her symptoms would reverse themselves but she never improved and I had her PTS on Thursday.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. It is clear that he was greatly loved. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Marshall's family.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Marshall, he was beautiful. Thoughts and prayers are with you and the family.









​


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*So sorry for the sudden loss of Marshall, he was a handsome boy. It's so heartbreaking to lose them so young, any age hurts but 4 was very young, I know I lost my Daisy at 3 1/2. Marshall will be well taken care of at the bridge by all of our beloved goldens we have lost. Take care.






*


----------

